# Wearing hers



## Dannie1348 (Nov 17, 2011)

Like to know how many straight guys have worn panties our other fem items for there wives . I must admit I'm straight 8 guy but find it is exciting to wear fem items for the wife ! have never went out with anything on and never will so come on guy be honest what your thoughts ? This was the wife idea just trying to spice things up in the bedroom . Sure not a lady but all in fun ! Looks like a lot of guys like to judge guess they just don't like to experiment our just have a good laugh with there wife's our just afraid to admit it just might be fun .


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

When I was in my teens, I wore some ladies clothing (panties, other items, etc.) because of the soft sensations. I out grew that though and haven't done it in almost 20 years. Just being honest here.

What I mean, is I didn't wear it all day. It was for a few minutes and that was it type of thing.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

No, I look too damn good in a pair of Calvins to spoil it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

NEVER!

Not manly
Not cool.
Not sexy.
Not attractive.

Just weird..


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Um, no.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

I don’t often say I want to get into a woman’s panties. . . . but when I do, I mean it in a figurative sense.


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

wearing womens clothing is not my kink. If you enjoy it, embrace it and have fun. Especially with the wife. That's so great to share with each other. 

If it turned my wife on...I would definitely try it.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

SpinDaddy said:


> I don’t often say I want to get into a woman’s panties. . . . but when I do, I mean it in a figurative sense.


:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

No.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I have added you, but its pending on your end. You have setup your account not to accept private messages.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

My sister threw her first h out for spending more time partying with a fellow he grew up with, then working for a living. She then found he had large woman's undergarments hidden away in the house. We thought they belonged to another woman. Later we found they were his and his bff was actually his ap. He's the only guy I ever knew that wore women's clothes. But if that's what floats your boat, row with it. Not my thing.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> No, I look too damn good in a pair of Calvins to spoil it.


Plus there is no way my bits will fit in most womens knickers.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

SpinDaddy said:


> I don’t often say I want to get into a woman’s panties. . . . but when I do, I mean it in a figurative sense.


Hot..


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dannie1348 said:


> Like to know how many straight guys have worn panties our other fem items for there wives . I must admit I'm straight 8 guy but find it is exciting to wear fem items for the wife ! have never went out with anything on and never will so come on guy be honest what your thoughts ?


All comments aside.....what holds the thrill for you in dressing this way and how does your wife respond? :scratchhead:

I have read that this can be common......I am not judging and applaud you for sharing your kink.....we all have them...


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Dannie1348 said:


> Like to know how many straight guys have worn panties our other fem items for there wives . I must admit I'm straight 8 guy but find it is exciting to wear fem items for the wife ! have never went out with anything on and never will so come on guy be honest what your thoughts ?


my trade is in the psych field. it is very common but even on anon boards, not many own up about it.

I will add that I wore an X g/fs panties on vacation once. I pulled it over my head, resembling a fighter pilot from WW1 and her unused tampons as machine guns. I was 24...... and lit.

She displayed her anger while trying her best to not show she was laughing.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Lmao....


----------



## led_zepp (Jun 12, 2013)

I do it at times..I guess its because of the soft fabric (Satin \ Silk) & nice colors.. Plus some girls panties material are so good that my jr. feels good & not cramped up...My current GF knows about it & she is okay with it...

Its pointless to hide kinky fetishes as long as you are not hurting anyone. :smthumbup:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This would turn me off and in fact, I wouldn't be with a man who was into this.


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

I've done it, still would on occasion, but not with the wife, it's "alone time" to me. Have done it with other GF's in the past that requested it which is how I got into it. I just simply love the feel of the silky stuff, especially panty hose


----------



## JohnnyMyst (Feb 13, 2014)

Dannie:

If it turns her on and you enjoy it or don't mind it, do it. A little kink never hurt anyone.

Shoot, I'll wear a clown wig, clown hair, clown make up and nose, pantyhose, a pair of tassels on my nips, shove a kazoo up my behind and play "Yankee Doodle Dandy" for a hot girl. It's all good.

Using a feather is just kink. It doesn't become perverted unless you use the whole chicken.


----------



## 139mikemyers (Feb 19, 2014)

I kind of understand. I have never worn in front of my wife but have tried hers on. They are very nice and feel good. But it is hard to keep the package in. I might wear some if they were made for men, LOL


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Not my thing, I know a guy thats into this. Lots of straight guys get their kicks dressing up like a woman. If thats your thing, whatever.


----------



## Dannie1348 (Nov 17, 2011)

It was her idea and likes it very much. I guess I'm more open than most guys hay if it turn hers on why not you wife ever wear boxers around the house ?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Somehow a woman wearing mens clothing isn't as far out there as a man wearing womens clothing.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Dannie1348 said:


> It was her idea and likes it very much. I guess I'm more open than most guys hay if it turn hers on why not you wife ever wear boxers around the house ?


it is a fetish..... just like those who enjoy bdsm

what you do with your SO in your home is between the two of you
you will receive negative comments, quite a few

everyone has vices, as long as it is not encroaching on

others and no one is in harm's way.... why not?


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Not for me bro but l do love lapping up all those sweet scents all over them though.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

No. Never appealed. And when I see male cross dressers, it doesn't do anything for me unless they are ultra hot ladyboys...and then only because they look just like women.

If you like the softness of the fabric, they DO make male undergarments in silk and satin. Just saying.

But if it's the taboo, okay. Based on the responses here, and from a book I read, you are playing with fire. Most men and women are of the 'okay whatever, it's not my thing', which is PC talk which ranges from blasé indifference to 'yuck, but whatever dude'.

It is this hidden 'yuck' factor you need to cypher out. If YOU are into it and your SO isn't so much, she sees a man mimicking a woman, which is emasculating. Women have a long tradition of putting up with male fantasies, but CULTURALLY at least in the West, female cross dressing is okay. Male cross dressing, not so much. Check to see if she maintains her sexual interest in the long term.

So yuck for me, but if you both like it, more power to you.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

What is female cross dressing, JCD?


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

I tried once just for fun but there was no room for my junk!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

my X would wear my sweaters in winter

thought not thing of it, no one else did either

now if I wore her pink Christmas sweater

whole different story

it's a double standard

it is what it is


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> What is female cross dressing, JCD?


Where women dress like men. See '9 1/2 Weeks' to see Kim Bassinger really rock as a 'man'.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Just One of the Guys is a great flic too


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

To each their own but I just got a mental image of me in lacy boy shorts and threw up in my mouth................a great deal.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

JCD said:


> Where women dress like men. See '9 1/2 Weeks' to see Kim Bassinger really rock as a 'man'.


Hmmm...yeah, no that isn't a woman cross dressing. That is a woman in man-inspired women's clothing. 

A drag king is a woman cross dressing, and it is not the same at all.

That's why I was asking...I didn't think we were talking about the same thing.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Hmmm...yeah, no that isn't a woman cross dressing. That is a woman in man-inspired women's clothing.
> 
> A drag king is a woman cross dressing, and it is not the same at all.
> 
> That's why I was asking...I didn't think we were talking about the same thing.


Mmm...maybe. Seeing a woman in a female version of a tuxedo is, IMO, no big deal. Women's fashions have a broad latitude.

I am speaking of women wearing men's clothes totally. A woman in a man's shirt or a man's boxers is no cause for comment.

A man wearing a pair of pink panties or a dress is.

But Kim was doing the 'drag king' thing in the movie.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Um...no, she was not. THIS is a drag king.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

A man just slipping on a woman's garment once in awhile is not a cross dresser or drag queen.

A woman just slipping on her man's shirt or coat or whatever is not a cross dresser or a drag king.

I love gender bending...so I actually like seeing all kinds of it, from the simplest to the most complicated.

But I'm just pointing out that the terms used really do mean specific things.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I can say my wife looks great in just my oxford button down shirts. I don't think she'd look as good in my briefs, or I in hers. That's just the way it is for us. If you like different, good for you. I don't see any argument.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> I can say my wife looks great in just my oxford button down shirts. I don't think she'd look as good in my briefs, or I in hers. That's just the way it is for us. If you like different, good for you. I don't see any argument.


:iagree:

Sometimes when I'm buying boxers I purchase my size and a smaller size for my wife , she likes sleeping in them.
She also looks sexy in my shirts , when she wants to fool around.

But she would never tell me to wear her panties or lacy boyshorts.

But I guess if a woman wants her husband to wear her panties and he has no objection , 
Then all power to them!


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Sometimes when I'm buying boxers I purchase my size and a smaller size for my wife , she likes sleeping in them.
> She also looks sexy in my shirts , when she wants to fool around.
> ...


That is exactly it. There is nothing logically wrong for the OP to want to wear women's undergarments and it's hard for argue against it...but there is this 'WHAT?" factor when you hear it.

Fetishes are specific for a reason. It's like explaining the wonders of Vegemite to a non Aussie. If you don't like it, you just don't get it.


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

Fetishes are specific for a reason. It's like explaining the wonders of Vegemite to a non Aussie. If you don't like it, you just don't get it.[/QUOTE]

I agree completely. Harley riders have a saying..."If I have to explain, you wouldn't understand". which is very true with fetishes. I am very lucky that my current wife is very open about fetishes and fantasies. I love that openness we have with each other. If your fetish or fantasy is hot for both of you, nothing else matters.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> NEVER!
> 
> Not manly
> Not cool.
> ...


Does jerking off USING a pair of her silky panties while she's licking "down below" count as "wearing"?


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Dannie1348 said:


> It was her idea and likes it very much. I guess I'm more open than most guys hay if it turn hers on why not you wife ever wear boxers around the house ?


Hey, if it turns her on and you're cool with it, then you have a win win.

It's really noone else's business what goes on in a bedroom and this shows that you two are communicating your wants and are open to fulfilling them. Which I applaud.

Now I have a challenging question and I'm not being a jerk with this, this is TRUE curiosity. What would you say if your wife said "I've always wondered what it would be like to be the "man" during sex" and she wanted to use a strap on on you or do something that put you in the stereotypical "female" role in an active sense? Would you be open to that?

I ask because my wife and I had that same discussion and as much as I LOVE pleasing her, I could never do that. Plus she thinks that the one time, very short lived thrill would be usurped by the possibility of her image of me changing.


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

Dad&Hubby said:


> Hey, if it turns her on and you're cool with it, then you have a win win.
> 
> It's really noone else's business what goes on in a bedroom and this shows that you two are communicating your wants and are open to fulfilling them. Which I applaud.
> 
> ...


Her wearing a strap-on and using it on you isn't the same as role changing. She can peg you without any gender role playing at all. Which, btw, is my favorite kink.

You can have gender role playing that includes pegging. She can make it as masculine as she wants. And, you can be as feminine as you want. There is also a Dom/Sub affect that can come to play as well.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

312cpl said:


> Her wearing a strap-on and using it on you isn't the same as role changing. She can peg you without any gender role playing at all. Which, btw, is my favorite kink.
> 
> You can have gender role playing that includes pegging. She can make it as masculine as she wants. And, you can be as feminine as you want. There is also a Dom/Sub affect that can come to play as well.


Um...there is a VERY strong issue that she might change the way she sees her man from 'guy in charge' to 'the wimp I can f**k'.

I wouldn't do it. It all sounds like play time but psychology is a very murky thing.


----------



## lisad45 (Feb 21, 2014)

Dad&Hubby said:


> Hey, if it turns her on and you're cool with it, then you have a win win.
> 
> It's really noone else's business what goes on in a bedroom and this shows that you two are communicating your wants and are open to fulfilling them. Which I applaud.
> 
> ...


I've never asked my husband what it would be like to be the man. However, since introducing toys, I have used one on him from time to time. Never while he bent over, or taking it like a woman or something.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

set boundaries, test the limits

if one things goes too far, re-set boundaries


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

I like the answers. I like what was said about differentiating between gender bending versus just a form of play. 

I could see toys being used (my wife has used a finger during oral before so I get that). 

I know I could never be pegged. I don't handle being in a submissive position well at all. That's one of my "boundaries' I guess. 

Very interesting discussion.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

would anyone have answered differently if...... his g/f did not know he wore them?


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

I've got bad news for you man.


----------



## Faithfull guy (Mar 1, 2015)

I love to wear female lingerie its soft and lacy and just feels great often wear it out under my man clothes and like to fully crossdress at home in private wearing a short skirt and letting air get around feels great wish it was more accepted.


----------

